# Diet and exercise to achieve this body?



## laum (Apr 9, 2017)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BSbUnOrBJc-/?taken-by=megartron%26hl=en

I have been weight lifting on and off since 2012 but have recently developed a routine since late last year, although I am seeing strength improvements I don't know how to go about achieving a certain look... i.e. the one above - any advice?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

+1 on ^

the girl in the pic is very lean so diet will be the most important issue. Most of the women I see who look like that where I train don't lift weights, they do hiit classes.


----------

